# Stays Fresh Forever Bread TNT



## subfuscpersona (Mar 6, 2006)

Stays Fresh Forever Bread - Part I

I've been making this bread for about 15 years; it is very faintly sweet with a soft crust. While "forever" may be a slight hyperbole, this bread does stay fresh for a long time.

The recipe makes 3 pounds of dough so you'll have enough for two large loaves or two medium loaves plus extra for a mini-loaf or rolls.

The instructions call for first making a sponge (flour, water and yeast mixed together to form a thick batter). The bread has three risings: [1] the sponge, [2] the final dough in the bowl and [3] the shaped loaves in the pan.

I'm giving a link to a page on my personal website for this post since the DC "reply" box is not set up for the kind of lengthy post (with formatting and photos) that I wanted to include. *Everything* is available at Stays Fresh Forever Bread - Part I
so click that link, read my stuff, and then click the link at the bottom of that page to return here to this thread at DC and post your feedback.

At Stays Fresh Forever Bread - Part I you will find
> recipes, by weight and volume, for the sponge and final bread
> bakers percentage formula for the bread
> kneading instructions for hand or stand mixer 
> shaping and baking instructions
> discussion, including sources for speciality flours
> copious photos to guide you in your efforts

...peruse, enjoy, post back...the page contains easy links so you can post back to this thread 

if you make this bread, I'd love to hear back from you! - many thanks - SF


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful!  Thanks.


----------



## Dina (Mar 6, 2006)

The bread looks great and recipe seems easy.  I will have to try it soon.  Thanks.


----------

